# BfP for my us and surro



## summer99 (May 5, 2009)

I am using a relative as a surrogate and it is such an amzing thing she is doing. My IVF cycle made 11 eggs and 10 fertilised creating 3 blastocysts. We had 1 put back which ended wih BFN. We had two frozen ones put back on 2nd dec and got a BFP this week. I am so so happy but so scared too, of something terrible happening.


----------



## missmarple (Jul 23, 2009)

Sending you a big hug and a HUGE congratulations! I can imagine how you feel, when we get what we want we then get terrified of losing it.  Just hang on in there. We are IPs with a lovely surrogate through ****************** and can't get going until March as our surro has a big holiday booked and as it is long haul we don't want her to be pregnant for it. I can't wait until we are in your position. Well done! I think it is totally natural to be scared.


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

Congratulations!! How exciting 

I wish you all the best for the pregnancy.

Mandy xxx


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

CONGRATS !! worrying is normal and understandable and will continue thru the pregnancy and beyond just hang in there and get support when you all need it 

PS I only ever had froisties and I got twins :-D


----------



## summer99 (May 5, 2009)

It has ended abruptly with a big m/c today. lost both embies.gutted


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

oh no I am so very sorry to hear this HUG, we had m/c on our first go too, give urselves time to greive but don't give up hope x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear your sad news, after experiencing a mc myself 3 yr ago at this time of the year I can empathise with you and your surrogate- the pregnancy loss thread is of great help.  I hope that your surrogate can find the strength within her to carry on and try again
L x


----------



## Grumpygirl (Oct 24, 2004)

So sorry to hear this.A real blow for all of you. Hoping you and your other half can share lots of cuddles. xx

The good news is that you're compatible and a pregnancy can occur- keep the faith and you will be parents, I'm sure of it. xx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm so sorry :-(

The same thing happened to us so I really feel for you. Take care and stay strong xxx

Mandy xxx


----------



## missmarple (Jul 23, 2009)

I am really really sorry - have had multiple miscarriages and so I understand a bit of the pain.


----------

